# Thoughts on FL GSD Rescues?



## funfunfun (Sep 29, 2009)

Have any of you had any experiences with the handful of GSD rescues here in sunny FL?

My family and I are considering fostering and some personal experience would be great.

I have contacted a few, but they are slow to get back to me and anyway, I just want to know if any of you have any personal experiences to share.

Maybe which one you thought did a great job handling fosters and foster families.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I have dealt with Diane over at Tampa Bay German Shepherd Rescue and have extremely positive things to say about her. I took in a female GSD from my local shelter and contacted her about helping find her a new home. She was very kind and took in a lot of information about Elsa and was able to find her a great home that really met all of Elsa's needs. She even followed up with me a few months later to send me an update that the new owners sent to her. When we are ready for a second dog in our lives we are strongly considering contacting Diane. 

The rescues may be slow in getting back to you since I am sure that they are packed to the brim with all of the dogs being turned in due to the bad economy and foreclosures. Give them a chance and I'm sure that they'll get back to you. You may even want to see if you can go by their places to check out their dogs and facility and let the rescue get a good feel from you on what dog would make a good match for you and your family. 

Good luck!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.heidislegacydogrescue.com/


Heidi's Legacy is an all breed rescue in Florida, but they are always working hard to save the GSDs. They have several on their adoptable page right now. Remember, even if you don't see your perfect match on the page, if you fill out an application, they may have one that has just not been put up on their page, yet, or one they can look out to rescue from shelters.
Good Luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would check with Ilghaus and AngelaW who are mods on this board and who live in Florida. I am always asking them about different rescues down there! You can send them PMs or they MIGHT see this thread-I am running out so don't have time to send it to them. Good luck!


----------



## funfunfun (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh I certainly understand why they're being slow. No complaints here.







I was just stating the facts.

We are strongly leaning towards the Tampa Bay GSD Rescue. We are going to try and make a visit to them soon. Definitely before we make any decisions.









Heidi's Legacy has impressed me. They've been very active in our urgent rescue section here. I've also read a very positive article in the newspaper about them which is neat because they're getting out in the media so people know what they do.

Thanks Jean! I'll PM them sometime within the next few days. I love any personal information I can get!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

you could try pm'ing CampPappy as well...she spends the winters there and works with rescue


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Heidi's Legacy and Tampa Bay GSD Rescue have both been a great help with getting GSDs out of Miami.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I would stick to heidi's legacy.


----------



## funfunfun (Sep 29, 2009)

Any thoughts on the GSD Rescue of Central FL? http://www.gsrfl.com/
^ They seem to be fairly helpful. They're a much smaller rescue obviously, but I still think they help in their own way. Anybody had experience with them?



> Quote:I would stick to heidi's legacy.


Any particular reason you say that?



> Quote:you could try pm'ing CampPappy as well...she spends the winters there and works with rescue


Thanks.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not that i'll post publicly since negative posting isn't allowed. 

GSD of central florida, I have a few friends that volunteer and help out. Good organization


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I foster for Heidi's Legacy and they're great.

I have nothing to say negative about any of them though!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

At this point I'll recommend:
Heidi's Legacy and German Shepherd Rescue of Central Florida


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Just from personal experience- Heidi's Legacy and Central FL only.


----------



## funfunfun (Sep 29, 2009)

In light of some new information, I think I may steer clear of one of them. The one in Wildwood has been very upfront with me and are excited about my visit. I will schedule that and get back to you guys on how it goes!

Thanks for the info y'all! If you have any more to share, feel free to do so. It would still be helpful.


----------

